# Is it just me? HELP! short dilemmmas.....



## hercchick (Mar 27, 2008)

Over the years I've tried so many different shorts with different types of chamois. I'm used to a certain amount of saddle area discomforts during the season. However, this spring I bought a new CX bike and replaced the stock saddle. I have a specialized Toupe 130 on my road bike that i really like. When I shopped for a new saddle for the CX bike I found a Specialized Allez(?) which is also a 130, with a similar flat look. I discovered it's not the same fitting saddle despite the look. I took the CX bike out for the first ride for a couple of hours with that saddle. I knew it wasn't quite right but I was so stoked on the new bike that I just toughed it out. That was about 2 months ago and my right sit bone is still not happy. I think I may have bruised it, but I'm not sure. The issue with the shorts is that the padding doesn't ever seem to help with the problem. There's too much padding behind and between my sit bones. I've been riding for years and have never been that picky about the chamois, but now it's an issue to keep training. I'm looking for a short with dense padding (not necessarily thick) and not all in the butt area. Most LBSs dont stock that many high end shorts that one can try on. Any suggestions?? I'm open to bibs too.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Try Castellis. The "Truly Free" shorts have a dense but thin pad.


----------



## jorgy (Oct 21, 2005)

I like the padding in Zoot's shorts. Too much and I get chafing. For shorter evening rides, I'll often wear tri shorts. I like DeSotos.


----------



## indysteel (Jul 21, 2006)

I'm a big fan of Sugoi's RS short. The chamois has a dense, targeted pad for the sit bones. 

Check out Team Estrogen's website for a really good selection of shorts.


----------

